# castille liquid soap base help please



## my2scents (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm making liquid soap using brambleberrys 100% castille soap base. It says on the website to dilute in boiling water at a rate of 4:1.
It also says it can take up to 8 hours for the paste to disslove & once it does its ready.
My questions are do you keep it on high boiling the whole time? or do you turn the heat off once it boils?
also it says you can thicken it with .1% borax, how do I do this?
add straight borax to the cooled mix or to the mix when its boiling or do I mix it with water first & then add it?
& I suppose I add my fragrance after it cools?
Any help would be apprciated
Thanks


----------



## fiddletree (Mar 24, 2012)

I've never used a pre-made base, but if it is the same as with diluting homemade liquid soap paste, you put the hot water in with the paste, cover, and turn the heat off.  It can take more than 12 hours for olive oil liquid soap paste to fully dissolve.

I've never used borax, so can't comment on that.

With fragrance, I've read that it incorporates better if mixed in with hot soap (diluted).  But, you don't want to add it too hot or it will evaporate, so wait for the temp to decrease to_ below _45C.  Some people mix the fragrance into cool soap without separation problems, though.


----------



## my2scents (Mar 24, 2012)

yes its a 100% castille natural paste, I did as you described & added some borax but its not thickening... I wonder  what I can do, its quite watery & I followed the dilution directions to a T.
How can I thicken it now?


----------



## Fragola (Mar 24, 2012)

How did you add the borax ?

Borax can dissolve very slowly. I haven't used borax either, but I would dissolve the borax powder in hot water, and add it to preferably hot soap, while stirring. 

Or you can use a foaming bottle and don't thicken it at all.


----------

